# New Jersey Blizzard (first storm)



## Jgramlich

I will have some pictures up shortly, have to get my camera out of the truck.

I thought you guys might like to hear about my first storm owning my own truck.

My '91 Bronco plowed for a total of 58 hours since Sunday after noon. After 2 hours, all but one lugnut sheered off my front driver side wheel. I took one lugnut off every other wheel and slapped them on there. I plowed the next 37 hours 1 nut short on every wheel before NAPA opened. Apart from getting stuck every 20 minutes, the truck ran like a champ. We got a total of 31 inches!

I think it's worth noting that our F250 is still stranded somewhere on route 18 (since Sunday 9pm, we can't find it). Our F450 continues to erupt transmission fluid. Our other 250 lost reverse. Our 750 1 ton is sitting in a lot because the blow kind of exploded.

How'd you guys fare?

Door to my mom's store:
http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...0360686685341_741920340_16718814_859431_n.jpg


----------



## Mr. Horsepower

Jgramlich;1174237 said:


> Door to my mom's store:
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...0360686685341_741920340_16718814_859431_n.jpg


Yikes that picture of the drift against the door is incredible. On the NBC NY 6:00 news lots of video about Rt18. cars and trucks everywhere. Good luck getting it all cleaned up and your equipment fixed up.


----------



## GMCHD plower

So I take it your a decent sized company? Thats drift is HUGE!


----------



## BOSS TOY

Just another day at the office eh.tymusic Where is my snow.


----------



## cj7plowing

boss toy you can keep your 30" snow storms we are not equipped here for that much. I only lost one truck before the storm becuase of a $10 part that I coulndt buy becuase everyone was closed.

thank god for my friend and his cat 955 loader. I had a drift off one of my commercial account buildings that was 15ft high. I still have more to do today becuase I couldnt get to them because of stranded cars.


----------



## BOSS TOY

I would take 12 inches off your hands any more than that and we would be in trouble too. Hope your makeing LOTS of $$ CJ7. Hang in there it cant snow forever.


----------



## blk90s13

where is that store ? looks so familiar


----------



## Jgramlich

We found the 250! Our driver sat with the truck for 16 hours. He ended up walking 3 miles in waist deep snow to the nearest exit where we picked him up. The truck got towed to Cream Ridge (ridiculously far away). It looks like it got rear ended by a loader and the 4WD won't engage. That puts every truck out of service except for my Bronco. It was still chugging along today hitting some of our residentials.

It's amazing how much money people are willing to throw at you to clear their driveway.

I think I picked the right year to buy my truck.

Here's the latest picture: "still plowing, still getting stuck" (I'm sitting in a ditch off a driveway)

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...361752245341_741920340_16739097_5310646_n.jpg


----------



## lilsteve08

On Christmas eve I started my bobcat skidsteer and it started squirting hydro fluid, a mouse ate thru a hose... The meyers plow on my truck suddenly stopped working while plowing my large commercial on sunday night, tarped the hood/plow and put my backup power unit on, still no good, drove to jobsite manually dropped plow, got stuck, abandoned truck, walked home, dugout monday morning and straight bladed lot with blade stuck down. Lastly a customer that didn't sign a new contract called to find out why it wasn't done. After verifying I would get paid I called a friend with a large front end loader and got the job done. Still smilin just didn't make much money.


----------



## blk90s13

lilsteve08;1176178 said:


> On Christmas eve I started my bobcat skidsteer and it started squirting hydro fluid, a mouse ate thru a hose... The meyers plow on my truck suddenly stopped working while plowing my large commercial on sunday night, tarped the hood/plow and put my backup power unit on, still no good, drove to jobsite manually dropped plow, got stuck, abandoned truck, walked home, dugout monday morning and straight bladed lot with blade stuck down. Lastly a customer that didn't sign a new contract called to find out why it wasn't done. After verifying I would get paid I called a friend with a large front end loader and got the job done. Still smilin just didn't make much money.


dang you had worst luck than me, I had two meyer pumps crap out


----------



## Mr. Horsepower

Jgramlich;1176154 said:


> We found the 250! Our driver sat with the truck for 16 hours. He ended up walking 3 miles in waist deep snow to the nearest exit where we picked him up. The truck got towed to Cream Ridge (ridiculously far away). It looks like it got rear ended by a loader and the 4WD won't engage. That puts every truck out of service except for my Bronco. It was still chugging along today hitting some of our residentials.
> 
> It's amazing how much money people are willing to throw at you to clear their driveway.
> 
> I think I picked the right year to buy my truck.
> 
> Here's the latest picture: "still plowing, still getting stuck" (I'm sitting in a ditch off a driveway)
> 
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...361752245341_741920340_16739097_5310646_n.jpg


I continued to be amazed at the carnage this storm has caused, especially specific areas of NJ. What a difference a few miles makes. We seem to have gotten the least (haha 12") in the entire Tri-State Area.


----------



## Jgramlich

Shouldn't plow with meyers!


----------



## WIPensFan

Jgramlich;1174237 said:


> I will have some pictures up shortly, have to get my camera out of the truck.
> 
> I thought you guys might like to hear about my first storm owning my own truck.
> 
> My '91 Bronco plowed for a total of 58 hours since Sunday after noon. After 2 hours, all but one lugnut sheered off my front driver side wheel. I took one lugnut off every other wheel and slapped them on there. I plowed the next 37 hours 1 nut short on every wheel before NAPA opened. Apart from getting stuck every 20 minutes, the truck ran like a champ. We got a total of 31 inches!
> 
> I think it's worth noting that our F250 is still stranded somewhere on route 18 (since Sunday 9pm, we can't find it). Our F450 continues to erupt transmission fluid. Our other 250 lost reverse. Our 750 1 ton is sitting in a lot because the blow kind of exploded.
> 
> How'd you guys fare?
> 
> Door to my mom's store:
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...0360686685341_741920340_16718814_859431_n.jpg


How do you shear off all but 1 lugnut? You mean they all came loose?


----------



## sappel138

Just got home to MD after trekking up to Tinton Falls. Got my Ford stuck 4 times, but was able to get out and keep on going. I was driving from job to job, and people were throwing money at me to do their driveways when I was done. I couldn't believe how much some folks were willing to pay to get just their drives done! I was right off Rt 18. Had a cop flag me down and ask me to pull some idiot out who had driven around the cones the PD put out to stop people from driving down the ramp onto 18. The ramps were not completely plowed, and the idiot gunned it thinking he could "break through". Uh, the cones were there for a REASON a-hole....

Abandoned cars EVERYWHERE. Rt 35 & Rt 18 looked like parking lots...Check out some of these pics:
http://photos.nj.com/star-ledger/2010/12/new_jersey_blizzard_packs_a_pu_3.html


----------



## STIHL GUY

wow thats some serious snow!


----------



## BOSS TOY

Is it even possible to plow that much snow?


----------



## Jgramlich

Yeah every lug nut sheered off... there were metal shavings all over the rim. Lugs were fine though. Wheel must have been loose or something.

As far as 18 and 35 goes it was like the twilight zone. Abandoned cars everywhere. My philosophy is pull nobody out... shouldn't be out in your honds civic. I drove a cop home and helped dig out an ambulance that was it.


----------



## lilsteve08

UPDATE bobcat skidsteer had a hose that was chewed on by mice and meyer plow stopped working because TURN SIGNAL FUSE BLEW OUT.....never had a fuse blow out and cause plow to stop suddenly, I can see a jumper from a tailgate salter wire being hooked to a fuse, not a plow though. I removed the mouse condo from between the engine and wheel motors in the skidsteer and dropped off at bobcat dealer.... About $300 parts and labor.


----------



## Siegs

Thats a hell of a storm, we could really use some of that snow up here, starting to miss my John Deere.


----------



## V_Scapes

We did pretty good up here in the northern part of the state. Id say we got just around 2 feet. sunday night was very wild, almost no visibility. but it was the first storm plowing with this truck and i'm very proud of it...only got stuck once and blew a hydraulic line, not too shabby for the first blizzard. put in about 26 hours in total and thank god school was out this week!


----------



## gkm

you guys really got the snow ....we only received about four inches. next time it well be our turn. happy plowing


----------



## forestfireguy

We have a commercial park across the street from our office which we have plowed for years, it's a 1.5 story warehouse throughout most of it, other parts are taller. We had drifts from the roof to the ground, Never seen drifting like this before........


----------



## Jgramlich

DO NOT WISH FOR THIS STORM!!! It was a disaster. The 75 hours of work was nice but It's a miracle My truck survived with nothing but the lugnut issue and a hub bearing replacement.

And yeah, thank god I'm on break from school I think I would have failed have my classes by now.


----------



## cranky1111

What at a mess..... All i can say is Thank you God and Cat..... Plow for big box (direct not through a national) in monmouth county NJ .... I couldnt .. The local highway was diverted through my lot Monday and Tueday... impossible conditions to plow in ... most of my trucks could hardly handle any of it .

Subbed out to four triaxles and two Large loaders to move the snow... wrapped up on friday..

.. I cant wait for the next 6 inch storm... I will laugh the entire time i am working..


----------



## gallden

forestfireguy;1178283 said:


> We have a commercial park across the street from our office which we have plowed for years, it's a 1.5 story warehouse throughout most of it, other parts are taller. We had drifts from the roof to the ground, Never seen drifting like this before........


You take any pics of this sounds crazy.


----------



## cj7plowing

Its going to be a joke when we get a 6 inch storm. What we are going to have to be careful of is hitting these snow banks that will be frozen.


----------



## cj7plowing

here are some pics from the storm you really dont appreciate it until you see the front page of the news.


----------



## cj7plowing

here are some more I resorted to loaders on commercials instead of destroying the trucks.


----------



## cj7plowing

I have some more I will get them out of my phone. My favorite is one of my guys on a 20ft pile with a shovel giving the camera the finger.


----------



## ALC-GregH

last years storm brought the same thing.


----------



## ALC-GregH

Mind you, I was pulling a 6x14ft trailer around during the storm. I got stuck 1 time from the trailer jacking on my when I tried to back up. It only got worse until I finally had to shove the trailer around and get pulled out.


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Holy you know what!

Sounds like nothing I want to deal with until I get a snowblower set up.


----------



## Jgramlich

Here ya go... All from Spring Lake. The huge snow bank is actually on Ocean Avenue... pretty good view from the top.


----------

